# Thompson contender g1 suppressed



## scott stokes (Oct 22, 2017)

Just purchased my first t/c .44mag 14" barrel.i thinking of getting another pistol length barrel for hunting suppressed.I should have my stamp January for my 30cal can.so I was thinking of something that I could use it on.
I also reload.MY first thought was another .44mag barrel and new suppressor but the wait will kill me.any suggestions thanks scott


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 23, 2017)

Contender can't handle pressure. Maybe a custom shop, 6.8spc barrel threaded. Or 30/30 barrel threaded.

Or a Encore in anything .30 cal, I saw a 6.5 Grendel pistol getting 2400fps that speed should make for a nice Suppressed round in a Encore.

I just got my stamps this past spring, caliber specfic cans work the best. .30cal can a .26cal bullet works but that .04 allows extra gas which in turns more noise.

Shorter the barrel less powder burn off harder on internals of the can. Some cans are rated to certain barrel minimums. Check out your can specs before you pick exact barrel size to order.

I've seen some custom Encore SBRs, like 14in barrel Suppressed .44 mag with a hybrid can for night hog hunting. Cool concept but the guns are highly specialized.

If u reload that opens a bigger versatility to you as well. I've seen .308win loaded with heavy bullets to lower impact velocity, some premium ammo has different impact thresholds. Able to expand as low as 900fps, you can custom make mid range velocity loads that expand. Then u get very low noise out of the can and very good results on big game.

6.8spc, is optimized for carbine length barrels. My 15in pistol in spc shoots lights out very minimal recoil. I think it's 2500fps with 110gr bullets. But it being .27 caliber should allow you to load up say 140gr swift Aframes that a .270 deer rifle would shoot. An should be a nice on the ears Suppressed deer load.

I've read, Norma Oryx, Swift Aframe, Nosler Accubonds all have lower thresholds for expansion with slower speed.

The fast light bullets, are hard to suppress. You are trying to hide the sonic boom (Crack) of the gun. Just a pile of options to consider when goin for a Suppressed round.


----------



## scott stokes (Oct 23, 2017)

I was thinking of the 30/30 in a10" barrel so not to be to long but 
I need to check powder burn.


----------



## pacecars (Oct 23, 2017)

Why not the original for the T/C? .300 Whisper (AKA .300 Blackout)


----------



## scott stokes (Oct 23, 2017)

Pacecars I was looking for the .300 in 10"-14" barrel with no luck in finding one..44mag and 30/30 I can find.


----------



## pacecars (Oct 23, 2017)

SSK, Bullberry, Eabco or Match Grade Machine


----------



## scott stokes (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes but 9 weeks plus and what I am reading it has taken some 18mo.to get there barrel


----------



## pacecars (Oct 24, 2017)

Not sure about all of them but MGM quoted 4 weeks on a .338 Federal pistol barrel I ordered and it has been 3 weeks and it is on the way already.


----------



## pacecars (Oct 24, 2017)

Call SSK. A lot of times JD has barrels in stock. He likes to make some up to try out and usually makes a couple extra


----------



## Kanook (Oct 24, 2017)

In stock and ready to ship  http://www.hausofarms.com/HausofArmsMGM-300-Blackout-16-14-SS-Bull-Contender-Barrels-_p_1108.html


----------



## scott stokes (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone.
Kanook I seen that one.i am looking for a 12"-14" blued barrel shooting as a pistol.i will call around tomorrow


----------



## Kanook (Oct 24, 2017)

You could always have it shortened.


----------



## scott stokes (Oct 24, 2017)

I thinking about getting another frame ss and have a rifle.


----------



## james243 (Oct 24, 2017)

Here is what I have done: Shipped Douglas 1:10 44 cal barrel to MGM. Had two 12" barrels made from the blank, threaded for silencerco octane 45 suppressor. 

Both of the barrels are on SBRs and have put down a pile of animals in the past couple years. A 300 grain nosler jhp expands well, but doesn't stop in deer. If I could do it again I would go a little shorter on the barrel. A guy that builds integral suppressors on the Ruger bolt 44s uses an 8 inch barrel. 

For a suppressed contender 44 mag is awesome. Even 265 gr WFN cast bullets kill deer from almost any angle at subsonic speed. There is no way that a subsonic smaller caliber lighter weight bullet will kill better than common heavy 44s will, whether meant to expand or not. 

Rather than some .30 caliber round that needs fancy bullets to perform at subsonic velocities, in a contender just go for 38spl/357 mag and use a Remington 180 grain semi-jacketed hollow point that is cheap and made to work at these speeds. It would suppress even better than a 44. I would rather have a 38 special contender than a.300 due to cost of components, ease of reloading, and equal or better performance, if we are talking subsonic .


----------



## scott stokes (Oct 25, 2017)

James243 you do have a point.
I already load a subsonic in .357 for a friends handy rifle


----------



## Kanook (Oct 25, 2017)

Well dang, if you are willing to go with a different silencer, go with the Liberty Mystic X and get a Contender barrel in .357 Maximum. That will allow "subs, supers, and super dupers".

I've been saving to get my Mystic the upgrade and then I will thread my Maxi barrel. Good times are coming


----------



## scott stokes (Oct 25, 2017)

I was trying to be cheap but I can see this being a lot of fun.


----------



## scott stokes (Oct 25, 2017)

I also may look into a .44 suppressor


----------



## rosewood (Oct 27, 2017)

Do you plan on shooting subsonic?  If so, a 30 caliber is really too little energy to be effective IHMO.  You are virtually shooting them with a 45 ACP with a smaller meplat if it is subsonic.  As James said, a supressed  44 mag subsonic with a 300 grain would be a better choice.

If you are suppressing and still shooting supersonic, a 30-30 barrel would fit the bill with your existing .30 caliber suppressor on the Contender.  The 30-30 barrels are pretty common, you just need to thread it. 

Now, a 30-30 or a 300 BO hand loaded could get you in subsonic range with a .30 suppressor on the contender.  But I wouldn't use on deer myself.

Rosewood


----------



## scott stokes (Oct 29, 2017)

Talked to the guy that built my suppressor Saturday at a gun show and I am going to have him make a suppressor for .44mag:
My paper work came back Friday so I pick my suppressor up tomorrow yea 5 months.i think I am going to build a ar15 6.5 grendel or .300blackout


----------

